

She makes enough to pay 200 news reporters $75,000 a year - jackfoxy
http://www.drudgereport.com/flashkcc.htm

======
ambiate
The familiarity of faces in media presents a level of comfort on a
psychological level. Typically your news target audience consists of older
generations who demand consistency. So, a prime face in the news = more views
= more ads = money = happy viewers. She doesn't do anything special or have
some third eye, but everyone knows her.

They could hire 200 new reporters, but if the person presenting the
information doesn't get viewed, what is the point?

